# [A-Shattrath] PULLED sucht Verstärkung



## risenshattrath (5. Juli 2014)

*6 Jahre "PULLED" und noch kein Ende in Sicht!*


Unsere Gemeinschaft wurde am 05.02.2008 gegründet. Seit nunmehr als 6 Jahren gehören wir somit zu den ältesten und aktivsten Gilden auf dem EU-Realm Shattrath.

Unsere Mitglieder bestehen aus erwachsenen, langjährigen und erfahrenen Spielern. Wir haben uns zusammengefunden, um gemeinsamen Spaß und Erfolg in "World of Warcraft" zu haben.

"PULLED" ist eine PvE-Gilde. Dies bedeutet, unser Fokus liegt auf der schnellen Bewältigung des aktuellen sowie zukünftigen Raidcontents. Auch gemeinsame Abende in Instanzen, Szenarien und sonstige spontane Aktivitäten kommen bei uns nicht zu kurz.

Natürlich legen wir auch ganz großen Wert auf Vereinbarkeit zwischen Spiel und RL, dass in jedem Fall den Vorrang haben sollte.


*Was erwartet dich hier?*

Als aller erstes eine tolle Atmosphäre!
Wir sind allgemein ein gut gelaunter und humorvoller Haufen.
Dies wollen wir auch zukünftig bleiben.


Unseren Mitgliedern bieten wir je nach Erfahrung und Ausrüstungsstand einen passenden Raid an.

Dies bedeutet im Detail:
Für Progressraider 1 x pro Woche ein SuO HC-Raid (aktueller Stand 6/14 HC)
Für Gelegenheitsspieler 1 x pro Woche ein SuO NHC-Raid (aktueller Stand 14/14 NHC)
Für unsere "kleinen" 1 x pro Woche einen SuO Flex-Raid.

Bei genug Interesse wird von unserer Gildenleitung wöchentlich ein SuO-Twinkraid organisiert.


Natürlich ein funktionierendes TS3-System, Forum und Raidplaner.
Unsere Gilde hat Stufe 25 mit allen zugehörigen Boni.

Eine Gildenleitung, die seit "Burning Crusade" große Erfahrung über die vernünftige Führung einer Spielergemeinschaft sammeln konnte.


*Was erwarten wir von dir?*

Du solltest über eine stabile Internetverbindung und eine angemessene Hardware verfügen.

Kritikfähigkeit, eine schnelle Auffassungsgabe und gute Kenntnisse der eigenen Klasse sollte zu deinem Standard gehören.

Bereitschaft sich für Raids vorzubereiten (Guides, Consumables, Pots) sowie eine PvE-Ausrichtung deines Chars bei Skillung, Equipment und Berufswahl runden dein Profil erfolgreich ab.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du Teamfähigkeit, Spaß und genug Interesse besitzen um sich in einer bestehenden Community einbringen zu können.


ACHTUNG:
Solltest du ein guter Spieler sein, aber derzeit nicht über die aktuellste Ausrüstung verfügen, geben wir dir dennoch gerne eine Chance!


*Was wollen wir nicht?*

Wir bieten keinen Abstellplatz für Charleichen.
Wer immer offline ist uns sich nicht aktiv an der Gildencommunity beteiligt wird entfernt.

Genauso wenig sind wir an Lootgeilen, Dramaqueens, Egoisten und Überchecker interessiert.
Fehlverhalten wird höchstens einmal Abgemahnt.
Danach erfolgt eine für uns schnelle und schmerzlose Trennung.


*Wie wirst du ein Mitglied von "PULLED"?*

Du kannst eine kurze Vorstellung über dich in unserem Forum erstellen oder direkt ein persönliches Gespräch mit unserer Gildenleitung führen.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du dich jederzeit an unsere Officers ingame oder per BattleTag an Gaby2907#2762 wenden.



Wir hoffen mit diesem Beitrag dein Interessen an unserer Gilde geweckt zu haben.
Über eine baldige Kontaktaufnahme werden wir uns freuen.

Homepage: http://wowgilden.net/Pulled


Die Mitglieder und Leitung von "PULLED"


----------

